# My three budgies --Toby, Romeo & Louie (ongoing thread)



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

Does anyone know how old my 3 budgies are? The pet shop owner said they are roughly like 3-4 months old. By the way I have had them for a few weeks. This is not a recent photo of them.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Especially since this is an old photo, they're definitely not 3-4 months. All the birds in the photo are adults. Once they reach adulthood, it's nearly impossible to tell their age by sight, so any answer would be pure speculation! They are all definitely older than 8-9 months of age and are most likely older than that.


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Especially since this is an old photo, they're definitely not 3-4 months. All the birds in the photo are adults. Once they reach adulthood, it's nearly impossible to tell their age by sight, so any answer would be pure speculation! They are all definitely older than 8-9 months of age and are most likely older than that.


Are you sure about that? I was told by the pet shop owner that these are 3-4 months old. Also that photo isn’t that old. I took that picture the first day I got them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I can confirm for you that StarlingWings is correct. Neither of these birds are young - all three are adults.
The pet shop owner gave you incorrect information with regard to their age.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Are you certain the lutino is a female?
Please post a picture of the lutino from the front so we can view the cere.

Housing two males and one female together can become a problem. 

The males may end up becoming aggressive when the female comes into condition.

Additionally, if you have mixed genders, you need to be doing everything necessary to prevent breeding.

A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old

Tips For Discouraging Breeding

Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies

Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

I am sure the yellow one is a female. They are fine. Three of them have a love hate relationship. When I get a chance I will take a picture of the cere.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That isn't a good enough picture to enable us to see the cere of the yellow budgie. 
Please try to get a full frontal shot of the cere taken in natural light with no flash and no direct sunlight.*


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *That isn't a good enough picture to enable us to see the cere of the yellow budgie.
> Please try to get a full frontal shot of the cere taken in natural light with no flash and no direct sunlight.*


Is this a good enough picture?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He's a beautiful male for sure  

What a handsome boy! It's great that you have two males since now you don't have to worry about accidental breeding!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree that this budgie is a male. 
What made you so sure he was female?
If it was because they told you that at the pet store, we already know they were not honest about the three birds’ ages when you got them.
What are the three Budgies’ names?*


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

Oh no! All this time I thought she was a female!!! Are you sure?

Oh no! I thought I had 1 female and 2 males. I was thinking the blue ones are boys and the yellow a girl😑

I named the girl Belle😬😐


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Belle is not a girl, HE is definitely a male. You can always rename HIM.

Why did you want a female? 

Having three males is MUCH better.
With all the budgies the same gender, you won't have to be concerned about discouraging breeding.*


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

I liked the idea of it. So all 3 of them are males? Are you 100% sure? Also how do you know the yellow one is a boy?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, we are 100% sure. 
The yellow is a boy. 
Asking repeatedly isn't going to change that. LOL

Why did you like the idea of having a female? 
Did the pet store tell you he was female?
Do you understand that having two budgies of one gender and one of another causes lots of problems?

You are much better off having three males.

Gender is determined by the color of the budgie's cere. 

What are the other two budgies' names?*


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

Yes the pet shop man told me she was a girl. He is a liar😬 Toby and Romeo the other 2😀


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Are you going to rename "Bella" to a boy's name now? 
Beau would be the masculine of Bella*


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Are you going to rename "Bella" to a boy's name now?
> Beau would be the masculine of Bella*


I need to decide on a name now.😑 I have had them for just over a month and I have found out now. 😂


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

Would you say the left one is slightly younger than the other 2?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Since they're all adults, it's impossible to adequately place their age! The one on the left doesn't look any younger than any of the others because all three boys are adults 😅

Unfortunately many pet store employees or even people who sell birds are not knowledgeable on how to determine gender! It's clear the yellow one is a boy due to the color of the cere, which is a clear violet color with no hint of white. 

Another name idea is to call him "Bello", which means "handsome/beautiful" in Italian and Spanish! That way he doesn't have to get used to a totally new name. I like FaeryBee's idea of "Beau" as well! Of course, if you just spell his name differently, like "Bell", he could be named after a bright golden bell  

They're all very handsome!


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

2 of my budgies had baths today!😀 They absolutely loved it because its a hot summers day!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Nice!! It’s fun to watch them bathe. *


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

For the past 2 days one of my budgies finally came on my finger😀🤩 Millet spray is the one! Sadly one of my budgies is still not brave enough. He doesn’t trust me😐


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aw, I'm glad one of them ventured onto your finger! Remember, every budgie is different and feels comfortable at different times. Keep being patient and respectful of your budgie's space and soon the second one will soon be brave enough, too!


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Aw, I'm glad one of them ventured onto your finger! Remember, every budgie is different and feels comfortable at different times. Keep being patient and respectful of your budgie's space and soon the second one will soon be brave enough, too!


I know. I will be patient. The other budgie in the picture is the most afraid. He isn’t brave enough/hasn’t trusted me yet. He has millet when I feed it but as soon as I try to put my bare finger by him he moves away


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

I had a question. The place I am living in has been extremely hot for the past week. It has been so hot. I have been spraying my budgies and also have been changing their drinking water regularly. Is this good enough?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What do you mean changing the water regularly, are you not doing that when it is not so hot? The water should be changed at least daily more if it gets soiled or if you have vitamins in the water. Are the birds holding their wings out from the side of their body, if so that is an indication they are hot, if they are looking normal then they may not feel as hot as you do, their normal body temp is higher than ours so they may not feel the heat the same way we do. Spraying them is fine as long as they like it, spray from above and let the mist fall down on them.


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

Cody said:


> What do you mean changing the water regularly, are you not doing that when it is not so hot? The water should be changed at least daily more if it gets soiled or if you have vitamins in the water. Are the birds holding their wings out from the side of their body, if so that is an indication they are hot, if they are looking normal then they may not feel as hot as you do, their normal body temp is higher than ours so they may not feel the heat the same way we do. Spraying them is fine as long as they like it, spray from above and let the mist fall down on them.


I do change their water everyday. I don’t give them vitamins everyday. And if I do give them I empty it and clean it properly. No they are not holding their wings out. I think they are fine with the temperature. I spray them using the mist spray cans


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

I had a question about my budgies. When I let them out the cage they take so long to get out. They don’t want to get out. I have had them for almost 3 months. And I let them out the cage frequently. And when they do come out they fly for a few seconds then sit on my canvases. Would anyone give me advice on how to make them fly more? I want them to get exercise as sitting in one place is pointless because they do that in the cage.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budgies should be allowed to come out of the cage when they want to come out. 
Budgies don't fly continually. They fly in spurts. 
Give them a playground and some perches outside the cage for them.*


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Budgies should be allowed to come out of the cage when they want to come out.
> Budgies don't fly continually. They fly in spurts.
> Give them a playground and some perches outside the cage for them.*


 Ok thats fine. I was thinking the same, that they don’t continuously fly


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

Should I purchase this for my budgies?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If your budgie is getting a nutritional diet, it should not need supplemental vitamins.
See the information in the links below:*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *If your budgie is getting a nutritional diet, it should not need supplemental vitamins.
> See the information in the links below:*
> 
> *A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
> ...


I have seen those stickies. I want to buy some vitamins still. Should I buy the vitamin tonic^ or should I purchase an iodine block? I have a cuttlefish bone already in my cage.


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

Are gem lettuces’ fine for budgies? I am assuming they are because they are not iceberg ones.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Use a mineral block along with the cuttlebone.

Yes, the lettuce is fine but has no real nutritional value.

Other green leafy vegetables you can offer include:
Kale
chard
collard greens
fresh beet greens
fresh mustard greens
fresh turnip greens
endive
romaine
watercress
fresh sprouts
chickweed and dandelion leaves (ensure they have not been chemically treated)
*


----------

